# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Արաքսից

## Լէգնա

Հիմա կասեք, թե քույրերիս չհաջողված գովազդային գործակալն եմ  :LOL: , բայց ո'չ:
Ուզում եմ , որ տեսնեք Գեղեկության դրսևորումներից Իմ քույրերի վրձնից ծնված:  :Smile: 
Արաքսն էլ հորաքրոջս աղջիկն է, սովորում է Ակադեմիայի առաջին կուրսում, Գրաֆիկա բաժնում:
Սպասում ենք քննադատությունների  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց

----------


## Monk

> Սպասում ենք քննադատությունների


Իսկ եթե քննադատություն չլինի, ոչինչ?  :Smile:  
Լավն են, և եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև առաջին կուրսի փաստը` շատ խոստումնալից: :Blush:

----------


## Ann87

Շատ լավա նկարում քույրիկդ,ինձ դուր եկավ,իսկական գրաֆիկայի բաժնի նկարչությունա :Hands Up: ես էլ եմ ակադեմիայում սովորում,իմ քուրիկն էլ ա գրաֆիկայի բաժին 2 կուրս :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Wink:  ,

----------


## Belle

Ջան, շատ սիրուն նկարներ են:  :Wink:  շատ հավանեցիիի  :Love:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ջան, շատ սիրուն նկարներ են:  շատ հավանեցիիի


 :Wink:  .

----------


## Լէգնա

:LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Հեղինե են այռուծիկը սատ յավն էր  :Love:  
իսկ եթե լուրջ շատ հաջող նկարներ են։ Հեսա մասնագետնեը կնայեն ու կասեն, որ շատ լավն է  :Wink:  ինչպես որ Աննան-ն ասաց  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

Դիմանկարները ընտիր գործեր են… :Smile:

----------

